# Trying to stay positive.



## Romich (May 11, 2012)

Man oh man, this forum got me depressed







. Not your guys fault, I can only imagine the difficult struggles each and everyone one of you is going trough. I've been having IBS-C for the past 6 months or so. I'm somewhat constipated. I can go to the bathroom almost every day, but my stool is soo small that I feel as if I didn't even go. At first laxatives worked, now it stopped. Some foods started to have a toll on me. I've stopped drinking Coffee ( VERY HARD FOR ME ), same goes for alcohol ( Beer kills me ). My biggest issue is not the constipation but it's the bloating. I get soo bloated sometimes, I look like a pregnant man.. It's absolutely disgusting. I'm seeing a doctor but he's throwing at me a bunch of different pills that are not quite helping me. Some digestive enzymes or stool softener. Doesn't make much of a difference. Since a lot of it has to do with stress and what's in your head, I obliged myself to always stay positif and try to find a solution, no matter how hard it is. I'm not planning on living like this, so I'm going to put 100% of my effort on finding a solution for myself. Now trough my experiences some things have definitely been helping me.- Benefibre. Makes me feel better, give me gaz which is PERFECT when you're bloated.- Peppermint tea.- I forgot how this powder was called, but couple of weeks ago I had a colonoscopy. Before I had the procedure, they gave me two pouches of powder that I had to mix with water. Afterwards it CLEANSED AND CLEANED my stomach and from that point I was symptom free for a good week!- THIS IS THE BEST REMEDY THUS FAR : GYM GYM GYM GYM. Proper CARDIO ( with high intensity ) and weight lifting in combination. By stimulating your metabolism, it will ease your pain and suffering for sure. Also great for your moral. Ups my mood all the time.- Last but not least, and this is my saviour. Not sure if I'm aloud to post it here, but here I go, POT. Pot saved me from mental breakdowns when pain was intolerable. I remember one of the nights, i had a hard time breathing I was soo bloated. The pain was crazy, I was very very depressed in the moment. Rolled a joint, and within the first five minutes... Pain faded away ( not completely ) and my mood SKY ROCKETED! It's my one of only true remedy in the darkest times. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, and I'm a firm believer in that. That's why I'm asking you guys to stay as positive as possible because that's where the healing starts. Please post some comments if you had similar remedies or some of the things I've noted didn't help you at all. Keep your head up, we will find a solution!


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds to me like you have past infectious IBS since you've only had symptoms for 6 months. Did this start after a bout of gastroenteritis (stomach flu)? I use enteric coated peppermint oil capsules 3X daily on an empty stomach (as recommended) this helps a lot with the gas, pain and bloating. I also started using a proteolytic enzyme ( it's a digestive enzyme) it's supposed to disrupt the biofilm created by the bad bacteria in the small intestine since a lot of cases of IBS are the result of SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) I also ordered some Kifir...it's a powerful probiotic. I take 2 raw garlic cloves daily (has antibiotic properties) and of course yogurt. I too had to give up coffee...they say even decaf is bad.







I also drink a lot of chamomile tea which I love...I drank it even b4 the IBS started. You are right about keeping a positive attitude, although it is hard @ times. We are what we think. Luckily with post infectious IBS it usually goes away but can take anywhere from 2-5 years.


----------

